# Wotofo Freakshow v2



## Mahir (5/2/17)

Anyone have stock of the wotofo freakshow v2 in South Africa?


----------



## acorn (5/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Anyone have stock of the wotofo freakshow v2 in South Africa?


https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...isers-rda/products/wotofo-freakshow-v2-22-rda

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

